# The Lost Datapapyri of Grishnak



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well i found an old USB with an assorted mass of half completed stories :laugh: and I'll post them up here, so depending on feedback etc i may be spurred on to continue some of them.

Firstly: Operor Vos Audite Vox vocis Quoque? (Do You Hear The Voices Too?)

---​
Aspiring Champion Gringot could not get the voices out of his head. No matter what he did, the voices pestered him and drove him mad. Coming back to the present Gringot continued down the overgrown path with his fellow Khorne Berserkers. The path came to a clearing and the clearing was hiding Space Marine Chapter Master Julius and a Tactical Squad. Julius and his Tactical Squad were crowded around an arcane blade sunk half into a huge boulder on one side of the clearing. Readying his Khornate Chainaxe, Gringot charged into the clearing bellowing. The Space Marines spun around and Gringot ran at Julius. Almost upon him, Gringot raised his Chainaxe above his head to deliver a mighty blow.

Suddenly, sharp pains shot all the way through Gringot’s body and the voices in his head got louder and louder. Gringot doubled over as the unbearable pain shook his body. The pain was so intense that it felt as though there was something trying to push its way out of his flesh. Then Gringot began to rise into the air, screaming as purple-pink light shone out of his eyes and mouth. Gringot then suddenly plummeted at the ground. A huge explosion of blood erupted from where Gringot had landed and from this blood, a Bloodthirster arose. Throwing its head back, the Bloodthirster gave a mighty roar and the remaining Berserkers rallied behind the monstrous Daemon.

The Bloodthirster stalked forward towards the Space Marines, as Chapter Master Julius rallied his Space Marine and hefted his Thunder Hammer. The huge bat-like wings of the Bloodthirster battered the trees around the clearing as it moved forward.
Delivering another monstrous roar the Bloodthirster raised its massive axe into the air.

---​
Cheers,
Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto after assessing the size of some of the stories, this one being an 8 page word document, i have decided to put the larger stories as a blog, and link it to here.

Part 1 - Will They Die For You?

Part 2 - Will They Die For You?

Warlord-Kaptain Grishnak, Herald of Gork, Butcher of Kraegan

more coming very soon


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kraegen: Clash of Races

this one is already up and about on Heresy, but nonetheless;

Commander Hedström and Daemon Prince Gorthrax 
the above ^ is a prequel to the 'zombie' story i started to write.

and lastly;

Kantor vs Grishnak


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

yes i'm aware i'm like quadruple posting but i'm finding stuff still, hopefully this is the last, enjoy.

The Fate of Desper-se


----------

